# peinlich, aber: Fonts Troubles

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

ich find einfach nichts - ich hab echt lange gesucht und herumprobiert, aber negativ:

fonts in allen browsern sind ausgefranst. besonders bei kleinen schriften kann man fast nichts mehr lesen...

ich bin mir sicher, dass dieses thema schon X mal behandelt worden ist, daher bitte ich euch: postet wenigstens einen link für mich  :Smile: 

thx

----------

## ian!

Aber gerne:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=164219 (Vorsicht. Zunächst recht Flamewar lastig..)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=127269

Ich DUP den Thread hier dann mal.  :Wink: 

Edit: Nach PM wieder geöffnet. --ian!

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

hat/te denn niemand das gleiche problem?

kaum zu glauben...

----------

## micmac

Hi,

poste doch erstmal deine Configs. Z.B. den Font- und Monitor-Teil der XF86Config, /etc/fonts/font.local.conf. Dann wäre noch gut zu wissen ob du weitere Fonts installiert hast. Die Ausgabe von 'xdpyinfo | grep resolution' wäre auch noch hilfreich. Die Bildfläche könntest du auch gleich mit ausmessen (Höhe x Breite).

Gruß

mic

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

xdpyinfo | grep resolution:

  resolution:    75x75 dots per inch

XF86Config

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

/etc/fonts/fonts.conf

        <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir>

        <dir>/usr/local/share/fonts</dir>

        <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi</dir>

        <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi</dir>

        <dir>~/.fonts</dir>

weitere Fonts:

Höhe x Breite:1024x768

sonst habe ich eigentlich alles installiert, was sich nach truetype angehört hat...

danke!

ciao

----------

## micmac

Hi,

75x75 ist schonmal schlecht. Sollte so bei 96 oder 98 liegen. 

Ich meinte vorhin nicht die Auflösung, sondern die wirkliche Größe des Bildes in Millimetern (mit dem Lineal gemessen). 

Sagen wir mal du misst 331mm Breite und 207mm Höhe. Dann ergänzt Du deine Monitor-Section in der XF86Config um DisplaySize wie folgt:

Section "Monitor"

    ...

    ...

    DisplaySize   331 207 

EndSection

Danach nochmal "xdpyinfo | grep resolution" und hier das Ergebnis posten.

Gruß

mic

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ja das ist schon mal ein guter ansatz  :Smile: 

die schriftarten im browser sind schon besser, aber dafür ist KDE jetzt hässlich..

xdpyinfo | grep resolution liefert jetzt 85x85...

wie kann ich das noch höher rauftreiben?

ich werd mal mit den einstellungen spielen...

thx

----------

## micmac

Hi, du mußt bis auf 96x96 rauf. Spiel mal ein wenig mit Display Size. 

mic

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

hab jetzt 96x96.

browser is eigentlich ganz gut..., aber der rest dafür unmöglich.

hast du sonst noch eine idee??

thx

----------

## micmac

in kde und mozilla musst du jetzt die dpi auch auf 96 einstellen (im Font-Setupmenü). Entweder explizit oder "Systemeinstellung verwenden".

mic

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ich find nirgends, wo ich die dpi in kde einstellen kann... kannst du mir das noch verraten please?

thx

----------

## micmac

Sorry,

kenne KDE nicht. Kann dir da nicht helfen. In Gnome gibts im Menu einen Link hinter dem sich die Einstellungen der Schriften befindet. Sowas müßte KDE eigentlich dann auch haben. In xfce schreib ichs immer in /etc/xfce4/xinitrc

Viel Glück beim Suchen

mic

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

naja, werd mal ein wenig suchen.

fonts einstellen seh ich schon, aber dpi explizit nicht

danke für deine hilfe.

----------

## platinumviper

KDE verwendet anstelle von Standardschriften die Microsoft TrueType Fonts, die können natürlich nur dann dargestellt werden, wenn sie installiert sind. Überprüfe mit 

```
emerge -p corefonts
```

 ob Du die Microsoft Schriften installiert hast. Du kannst auch einfach andere Schriften (vorzugsweise Postscript, die kennt fast jeder Laserdrucker) einstellen. Aktiviere auch Antialiasing. Tritt das Problem nur bei KDE auf oder auch z.B. bei GNOME?

platinumviper

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

corefonts hatte ich schon.

ich verwende NUR kde und antialiasing ist aktiviert...

vielleicht liegs wirklich an den microsoft schriften....

aber wenn diese jemand auf webseiten einbaut, dann kann ich ja nichts dagegen tun...

thx

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

mir hats schon geholfen; die corefonts sehen wesentlich besser & sauberer aus als die Schrift vorher.

THX  :Wink: 

----------

